# shaven paw, how long does it take to grow back,



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

I know this may seem trivial, but my cat had it's paws shaven a bit for an IV 3.5 weeks ago, and it looks like it's still shaved... doesn't look like any has grown back?, is that normal??


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

The hair grows VERY slowly (good thing, or we'd all be drowning in cat hair :lol: ) -- it could be a couple months before it looks like normal.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

oh okay, thanks!! I just responded to you up in the chat forum. If you search for my user name, you'll see more on Jazzy's condition... but I pretty much summed it up in the chat forum reply. Thanks for letting me share, it helps to talk about her  Tell me about your kitty's


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

We usually tell clients that a short haired cats fur on the leg should grow back in within around 6 weeks. I shaved my cats tail/butt WEEKS ago and its showing no signs of looking like it used to!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Does it grow slower on the stomach? Mellie's stomach hair took three months to grow back after her spay.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

when Dylan had a funny turn and had a cool IV and blood work the fur onhis paws recovered in a few weeks, and he's long haired. however the fur on his chest they shaved still doesn't look the right length to me  that was about 6 months ago at least!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Now that I remember, Mellie had a shaved spot on her leg, too, and that grew back much faster than the hair on her stomach. Question answered!! :lol:


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

Oran had his surgery 5 weeks ago, and his leg has "peach fuzz" on it, and where the IV was still looks pretty short, but he has amazingly long hair.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks everyone!! It looks like it grows pretty slow huh?, I'm glad!!

It's still so short. Thanks oransmom... Jazzy's hair looks like peach fuzz too, and they shaved 4 weeks ago yesterday.


----------

